# Medieval weapon enthusiasts?



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone else into swords, armour, jousting etc. 

I don't have one of my own yet, but I'm fascinated by swords, especially medieval, European style. 

There's a site in Australia that can get all sorts of cool stuff: Ronin Swords Australia

and they supply stuff made by Darksword Armory, Albion Swords, and Hanwei Swords:
Medieval Swords & Battle Ready Medieval weapons
Swords by Albion Swords Ltd - Sword Cutlers and Blademakers - Fine Handmade Collectable Limited Edition Museum Quality Medieval Swords
HanweiShop.com - Hanwei Swords, Katanas, Ninja Swords, Practical Tai Chi Swords, Samurai, Oriental & Medieval Swords

If you own anything like that, or ancient weapons of any description, post them here, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont own any, but yes, i am definitely a fan.. I did fencing for a few years as well, so i enjoy actually using them too  Even if only in a sporting sense. Personally, anything with a blade i am a fan of, especially knives. Other than that, i like the style of Rapiers and so on, it was elegant in its own way, and the blunt force of old Scottish Claymores 







Such an epic-huge blade 

And the handles are really nicely proportioned (for my taste at least)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 10, 2009)

Dunno if I'm an enthusiast these days but I certainly used to be - did a little fencing and Kendo plus I've always been quite into that period of history. I don't own any these days (in fact, I've had more prop weapons for use in LARP  ) but I've had a few hanging around the house in the past.

Some interesting stuff for sure


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 10, 2009)

I love medieval stuff, a friend of mine is member of a group which simulates medieval battles in a castle over here...

I dont collect any weapons but I have something else, maybe a little off topic but its bad ass 

A stainless steel Shuriken


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 10, 2009)

Teh Paul Chen:


----------



## jymellis (Mar 10, 2009)

i have sooo many damn weapons im not gonna bother with pics. love that shit!


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a bunch of crappy wall-hangers(including a Marto Highlander), and a shinai, but the Practical Plus is the only one worth talking about.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 10, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> I have a bunch of crappy wall-hangers(including a Marto Highlander), and a shinai, but the Practical Plus is the only one worth talking about.



yeah, the "battle ready" are no cheap toys lol. not to mention a few hundred to few thousand dollar battle ready weapon that will never see a real battle is hard to justify with my olady


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 11, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I dont own any, but yes, i am definitely a fan.. I did fencing for a few years as well, so i enjoy actually using them too  Even if only in a sporting sense. Personally, anything with a blade i am a fan of, especially knives. Other than that, i like the style of Rapiers and so on, it was elegant in its own way, and the blunt force of old Scottish Claymores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they're massive! I think I'd have trouble wielding one of those very effectively somehow... 



ShadyDavey said:


> Dunno if I'm an enthusiast these days but I certainly used to be - did a little fencing and Kendo plus I've always been quite into that period of history. I don't own any these days (in fact, I've had more prop weapons for use in LARP  ) but I've had a few hanging around the house in the past.
> 
> Some interesting stuff for sure



Cool, I'm definately gonna take the weapons classes at my Martial Arts place (based mainly on Dolce Pares Eskrima), but I'd like to do some Kendo or fencing eventually also.



hufschmid said:


> I love medieval stuff, a friend of mine is member of a group which simulates medieval battles in a castle over here...
> 
> I dont collect any weapons but I have something else, maybe a little off topic but its bad ass
> 
> A stainless steel Shuriken



Cool throwing star... 

Those medieval groups would be so much fun, running around with swords and armour... Difficult to find castles anywhere down here though!  



Toshiro said:


> I have a bunch of crappy wall-hangers(including a Marto Highlander), and a shinai, but the Practical Plus is the only one worth talking about.



Sweet blade mate, cheers for sharing! 



jymellis said:


> yeah, the "battle ready" are no cheap toys lol. not to mention a few hundred to few thousand dollar battle ready weapon that will never see a real battle is hard to justify with my olady



That's the main thing preventing me beginning my 'collection'.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 11, 2009)

Paul Chen ftw apparently (my ex-boss raved about them) 

How about armour? I used to own a suit of chain-mail gauntlets/helm (much more than that started to get heavy if you wore it all day) for LARP funs but as with everything else that got sold when I stopped going as frequently. Must see if I can find a pic....


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2009)

check the for sale section ive got an albion valkyrja viking sword for sale


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ Yeah I saw that, looks very cool!  I think I prefer the 13th-14th Century Medieval swords out of France and England though...






Charlemagne FTW! 






Bit more of a hilt...



ShadyDavey said:


> Paul Chen ftw apparently (my ex-boss raved about them)
> 
> How about armour? I used to own a suit of chain-mail gauntlets/helm (much more than that started to get heavy if you wore it all day) for LARP funs but as with everything else that got sold when I stopped going as frequently. Must see if I can find a pic....



haha, that'd be epic.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2009)

i really love the viking one handers with small hilts and crushing brutal pommels. windlass used to have a badass one for cheap it was real simple with just a straight hilt and a wood grip. i really love that valkyrja though. god that thing is awesome. holding it makes me want to cut someone lol


----------



## yingmin (Mar 12, 2009)

A while ago I was reading the Wikipedia article on Phil Spector, and it included Leonard Cohen's (entirely credible) claim that Phil once threatened him with a crossbow. This just confirmed something I've long believed: any crime, no matter how horrible, committed with an archaic weapon is automatically funny.

A theoretical example to illustrate my point

African tribes slaughtering each other by the thousands with machetes and AK-47s: terrible

African tribes slaughtering each other by the thousands with trebuchets: hilarious


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 12, 2009)

I play RPG so I guess I could be a fan. I love the Paul Chen, and katanas overall.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 12, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Paul Chen ftw apparently (my ex-boss raved about them)



Hell yeah. 10 years ago, before he hit the scene, a decent quality katana would run you $1k at least. Starting Hanwei, and buying CAS Iberia, have both made the affordable sword market a better place.  Paul Chen is the man, in my book.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 12, 2009)

I seem to recall him saying something very similar - about four years back he started teaching Aikido and Paul Chen was the only place he considered for a Katana


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 3, 2009)

Thought I'd share some pics of my new Iaito Katana which I purchased from the guy organising the upcoming MJER Iaijutsu seminar. I figure even if I don't actually take up Iaijutsu it'll still make a lovely display piece on the shelf in my room...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2009)

I do love a good crossbow.


----------

